# Does anyone have any plans for a Gerstner Style tool chest?



## danwsmith7 (Jan 20, 2014)

Does anyone have any plans for a Gerstner Style tool chest. The only plans I could find you had to buy.  For something like this I hate buying plans because there not always what you bargain for.  Any help Would be appriciated.  Thanks   -Dan


----------



## Chucketn (Jan 20, 2014)

danwsmith7 said:


> Does anyone have any plans for a Gerstner Style tool chest. The only plans I could find you had to buy.  For something like this I hate buying plans because there not always what you bargain for.  Any help Would be appriciated.  Thanks   -Dan



Dan, I found some free plans on the web, I think from Lowe's. Not exactly a Gerstner, but a starting point. I haven't built it yet, but it's on my list.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 20, 2014)

Please PM me if this is what you are after.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 21, 2014)

danwsmith7 said:


> Does anyone have any plans for a Gerstner Style tool chest. The only plans I could find you had to buy.  For something like this I hate buying plans because there not always what you bargain for.  Any help Would be appriciated.  Thanks   -Dan




Did you have a look at this set of plans?    http://www.ebay.com/itm/121259035398

At a total cost of $15.00 for the plans plus shipping, you cannot complain. I have a set of these plans, and they could easily be modified to make the chest a different size. The chest in these plans is 26" wide, 16 1/4" high, and 10 1/2" deep. There are eleven drawers. It is a very complete set of plans, and includes a bill of materials as well as some construction notes. There are a total of 13 pages.

Will I share my set of plans? No, and for a number of very good reasons:
1. They have a copyright on them. I copyright my work and hope that others will respect that copyright. In turn, I respect the copyrights of others.
2. It takes a lot of work to create a set of drawings. Many hours go into producing what appears to be a simple set of drawings. If the designer chooses to sell his plans to compensate himself for his time investment, that is his choice, and the rest of us should respect that.
3. Compared to the cost of the materials and the cost of the machinery you need to build such a tool chest, the cost of the plans is a drop in the bucket.

ON EDIT:  I did not create the plans for the tool chest, but I did purchase a set.  The plans that I created and shared were for a no fog coolant sprayer.   Sorry for any confusion!!


----------



## psychodelicdan (Jan 21, 2014)

That's a fine looking chest you have there. Now if I could only machine it from aluminum billet. Haha 


Master of unfinished projects


----------



## Chucketn (Jan 22, 2014)

terrywerm said:


> Did you have a look at this set of plans?    http://www.ebay.com/itm/121259035398



Terry, I looked at them and put in a bid. Did you build a box from them? If you did, how did you like the result? 
I don't think anyone wants, or expects you to violate copyright, just looking for plans/ideas. A lot of woodworking sites have downloadable free plans.

Chuck


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 22, 2014)

Chuck, I have not yet built a chest from them, but I do expect to at some point in the future. 

I do not have a planer, so I would either need to purchase one or would need to purchase my lumber and then have someone plane it all to the proper thickness for me. A good friend of mine owns a cabinet shop, so getting it all planed should not be a problem. I have given thought to purchasing a good used planer, or maybe even a new one, and could always sell it later if I have no further use for it. 

I do like the plans, but I think I would prefer a chest with slightly deeper dimensions, 12 or 14 inches deep instead of 10. 

The photos that the ebay seller has are of a very nicely done chest, and I am impressed with its appearance. 

My only worry is that I might get started on the project, and then goof it up or lose interest. Woodworking is NOT my forte. On the other hand, knowing that I've got a fair bit invested in lumber might just be enough to spur me on to completion regardless of what setbacks I might encounter.


----------



## fastback (Jan 22, 2014)

Well another disappearing post for me.  This morning I posted on this and it has disappeared.  Oh well ...

Grizzly has a plan that sells for 7 or 8 dollars.  I can't remember if it is 11 or 13 drawer. I did buy one, but have not started on it yet.  I did build one some time back that was designed for wood working (larger drawers).  The plan came from Woodsmith.

Hope this helps.

Paul


----------



## Jack C. (Jan 22, 2014)

I built these two a few years ago for my woodworking tools. Nothing fancy but maybe the case box joints. If you have a table saw or a router table you can cut the box joints. Pine, plywood and tung oil finish. The bottom one is 24" wide x 12" deep x 8" high. Top is 20" w x 9" d x 14" h. The drawers just ride on wood strips dadoed into the sides. Now that I have my first lathe I guess I'll have to  build more for my metalworking tools.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Jack C.



fastback said:


> Well another disappearing post for me.  This morning I posted on this and it has disappeared.  Oh well ...
> 
> Grizzly has a plan that sells for 7 or 8 dollars.  I can't remember if it is 11 or 13 drawer. I did buy one, but have not started on it yet.  I did build one some time back that was designed for wood working (larger drawers).  The plan came from Woodsmith.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jan 22, 2014)

I have some wormy chestnut from my dads shop that I want to build one from but not sure if I have enough.


----------



## Chucketn (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice job, Jack. How did you cut the joints?
I have a home built router table, and a table saw, but no idea how to cut those joints.
I want to build a set like that for mill tools and a riser for my Kenedy for my lathe.
Chuck


----------



## Jack C. (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey Chuck. Go to finewoodworking .com and search for: finger joint jig. This is the one I built, it works great. You can also buy one from Rocklers & other woodworking suppliers.

Jack C.



chucketn said:


> Nice job, Jack. How did you cut the joints?
> I have a home built router table, and a table saw, but no idea how to cut those joints.
> I want to build a set like that for mill tools and a riser for my Kenedy for my lathe.
> Chuck


----------



## hukcats1 (Jun 30, 2014)

PM Sent


----------



## Chucketn (Jul 1, 2014)

Having received an e-mail that there was an update to this thread, I went back through the post. I had forgotten I'd put in a bid on the plans that Terry referred to. I had  forgotten to go back and review the auction, and was out bid by 50 cents, but the plans sold for less than $15!
I have since ordered and received the tool box book and my cabinet maker buddy and I will hopefully start on a box when I get back from vacation.

Chuck


----------



## regocolm (Jul 5, 2014)

hopefully not digging up an old thread, hopefully will have some done soon. C)


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 5, 2014)

I now have enough copies of the plans I have. If I owe you a set, pleas PM me with your address. Sorry for the wait.

 "Billy G"


----------



## middle.road (Aug 6, 2014)

I enjoy getting a hold of old beat-up ones at sales and auctions and re-furbishing them.
I've got three in packing boxes awaiting attention - for over a decade now, *GADS* must get back into it.

The first one I got a hold of was back when I was on the board laying graphite to vellum. I made it
into a box for holding all my drafting equipment. It was missing a top, drawers all busted up, etc.
All I had to work with was a router mounted to a table stand, a drill, and scrap wood from a cabinet shop.
Now I have the shop equipment, and way too much wood, but alas not enough time it seems.

_Dan


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 5, 2014)

Here is a good set of free plans for a tool box.
http://www.shopsmithhandson.com/archives/jan_feb_02/html/major_project.htm


----------



## SteveKevan (Dec 11, 2016)

Bill Gruby said:


> Please PM me if this is what you are after.
> 
> "Billy G"
> 
> View attachment 68182


Hello sir, can you tell me where I might purchase plans like this?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 11, 2016)

They are out of print and no longer available.

 "Billy G"


----------



## KBS726 (Oct 17, 2022)

danwsmith7 said:


> Does anyone have any plans for a Gerstner Style tool chest. The only plans I could find you had to buy.  For something like this I hate buying plans because there not always what you bargain for.  Any help Would be appreciated.  Thanks   -Dan


I finally tracked down the originator of a set of (6) drawings for the Gerstner Style Chests.  I purchased a set for myself.

Ref.  Bill Gruby's Picture it is drawing 1 0f 6 mentioned above. 

You can buy a set (6) drawing "Large Craftsman's Tool Chest & Base" for $29 + $3 shipping from: 
Morrison Originals
784 Marlborough St.
P.O. Box 15222
Detroit, MICH. 48215-2949


----------



## KBS726 (Oct 17, 2022)

Bill Gruby said:


> They are out of print and no longer available.
> 
> "Billy G"


Bill G. they are still sold by the originator.  I purchased a set from Glen Morrison Sr.
You can buy a set (6) drawing "Large Craftsman's Tool Chest & Base" for $29 + $3 shipping from:
Morrison Originals
784 Marlborough St.
P.O. Box 15222
Detroit, MICH. 48215-2949


----------



## KBS726 (Oct 17, 2022)

SteveKevan said:


> Hello sir, can you tell me where I might purchase plans like this?


You can buy a set (6) drawing "Large Craftsman's Tool Chest & Base" for $29 + $3 shipping from:
Morrison Originals
784 Marlborough St.
P.O. Box 15222
Detroit, MICH. 48215-2949


----------



## KBS726 (Oct 17, 2022)

hukcats1 said:


> PM Sent


You can buy a set (6) drawing "Large Craftsman's Tool Chest & Base" for $29 + $3 shipping from:
Morrison Originals
784 Marlborough St.
P.O. Box 15222
Detroit, MICH. 48215-2949


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 17, 2022)

There's another thread on HM about this with other links, and nice examples of completed boxes:









						Gerstner style tool box plans
					

I been a Machinist all my life ( well over 40 years ) and I always dreamed of owning a new Gerstner tool box. I remember looking at the price years ago and said " I can never afford an $800 tool box". Well ...... I went to look at them again a few days ago and I figured they have gone up a...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 4, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> There's another thread on HM about this with other links, and nice examples of completed boxes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I purchased plans for this build many many years ago, now I cant find them... and have yet to build the tool chest.  Too busy acquiring tools I guess


----------



## KBS726 (Nov 6, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> There's another thread on HM about this with other links, and nice examples of completed boxes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I too always wanted one as well, their to expensive so I designed and made one for myself.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 6, 2022)

KBS726 said:


> I too always wanted one as well, their to expensive so I designed and made one for myself.


nice job


----------



## Shiseiji (Dec 20, 2022)

The plans for the Shopsmith Hands On tool box are posted to downloads 
Downloaded from archive.org WayBack Machine.


----------

